# "**STOLEN" ** Blue & White ifor williams 505 with barn doors



## starSglory (22 December 2013)

*****STOLEN**** RARE SPLIT RAMP/BARN STYLE DOORS...On 12-12-13 between 7.30 & 8pm from Pimlico in Bedmond..with the Bulldog wheel clamp still attatched to the back left wheel,cctv images seen the white/light coloured double crew cab type 4x4 pick up with orange beacon light's on the roof of the cab, dragging it out of the yard....It is Blue & white ifor williams HB505 Hunter horse trailer,Barn type door's (split rear ramp) not your usual ramp,Trailer was in excellent condition,had extra tie up rings on both sides of the trailer,the front small window glass had frosted so isn't see thru,very small amount of scuffing to the front of the left mudguard,and there is black tape around the ifor williams spare wheel cover,there were Gt towing stickers on the rear ramp and a data tag sticker above the front window,the blue hunter decal sticker by the jockey door,a white/faded break away cable,a fitted split pin on a small chain,on the jockey wheel to stop the jockey wheel from spinning/moving when in use..My Number plate also attatched to the back of the trailer when stolen.so it is easy to recognise...it has been registered stolen with data tag,the police,& ifor william's who alert auction's & all reputable trailer dealer's  ....Any one offered one of these trailers beware they are very rare with these back split door's .!! Crime reference number to quote with any info/sighting's C2/13/2427


----------



## starSglory (1 January 2014)

Bumping up.......


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (2 January 2014)

Dont you just love the trav - Thieving Community


----------



## hayinamanger (2 January 2014)

Bump

Hope you get your trailer back.


----------



## Mince Pie (2 January 2014)

Do you have any photos of it?


----------



## OWLIE185 (2 January 2014)

My advice would be to check out the Sandy, Potton, Stevenage, Hertford, M25/South Mimms camps from the air.


----------



## starSglory (3 January 2014)

Hi yes i have photo's,But i do not know how to upload onto the forum? :-/ there are some also on Preloved.co.uk if you search for stolen Ifor williams Hb505 trailer,we have also got cctv footage of the vehicle that stole the trailer,which was a white Toyota Hilux double crew cab with a set of short orange beacon light's on the roof of it,Police have now taken copy's of the cctv to clean and see what else they can see from it.My car number plate went with the trailer and so did my Bulldog wheel clamp which was still attatched to the rear left wheel of the trailer as they dragged it out of the yard  x


----------



## starSglory (12 January 2014)

Still not found !! please keep your eye's peeled !! there are not many 505's about with barn door's.xxx


----------



## starSglory (14 April 2014)

!!!!! Now recovered by hertfordshire police!!!! Thankyou for all their hardwork and everyone involved in the recovery of the trailer..


----------



## catembi (14 April 2014)

Really glad you got it back.  I've had smaller things thieved over the years (2 saddles; lorry gearbox; electric fence charger & battery) & it makes you feel so sick that you've had to work hard to get your things & someone thinks that they can waltz up & take them.

Hope it isn't damaged.  Give it a good wash to get their filthy thieving stink off it!

T x


----------



## starSglory (14 April 2014)

Thankyou  yes it doe's need a wash!! and a few bits fixed!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 April 2014)

starSglory said:



			Thankyou  yes it doe's need a wash!! and a few bits fixed!!
		
Click to expand...

 My suggestion is get a post code for the roof as it can be spotted from the air.


----------



## starSglory (15 April 2014)

Thanks !!! but it's going back to the insurance company! xx


----------

